# Kühler für PhysX Karte?



## Gregor83 (20. November 2007)

*Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

Hallo zusammen!

Erwäge demnächst die Anschaffung einer Asus Ageia PhysX Karte, da es wohl mit der HavokFX Engine nichts mehr wird (nach dem Aufkauf durch Intel - wen wunderts). Diese besitzt einen angeblich nicht so leisen Ventilator.

Kennt jemand einen passiven Kühler oder am besten noch einen den ich an meine Wasserkühlung anschließen kann?


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

Thema verschoben nach Hardware->Sonstiges


----------



## Optant (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*



Gregor83 schrieb:


> Diese besitzt einen angeblich nicht so leisen Ventilator.



Da hast du leider Recht. Das Teil (von Asus) macht einen höhlen Lärm. Hab auch schon überlegt, einen anderen Kühler zu verwenden. 

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, was es da gibt.


----------



## Bullveyr (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375391

laut diesem Thread (letzter Post) passt der Alphacool NexXxoS GP1X-N GeForce 4xxx/FX

Gibts zB hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p614_Alphacool-NexXxoS-GP1X-N-GeForce-4xxx-FX.html


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

Korrekt, die PhysX hat die Lochabmessungen einer GeForce4/FX (Hab noch son Aqua-Computer Waküler rumfahren, falls jemand was braucht )


----------



## Gregor83 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

Interessant. Wundert mich, dass kein einziger Hersteller Kühler für Physikkarten im Programm hat.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob sich die PhysX Karte lohnt 

Angeblich ja nicht...


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*



Gregor83 schrieb:


> Interessant. Wundert mich, dass kein einziger Hersteller Kühler für Physikkarten im Programm hat.
> 
> Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob sich die PhysX Karte lohnt
> 
> Angeblich ja nicht...



im endeffekt musst du dir nur die spiele-unterstützung auf der ageia-home anschauen...


----------



## Gregor83 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> im endeffekt musst du dir nur die spiele-unterstützung auf der ageia-home anschauen...



Stimmt. Die suckt. Aber ganz gewaltig. 

Irgendwie bringen die einfach nichts zustande.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

ich fürchte das es genau dabei bleiben wird... eigentlich schade.


----------



## Gregor83 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich fürchte das es genau dabei bleiben wird... eigentlich schade.




Moment mal Herr Pessimismus! 

Das muss nicht so bleiben. Warten wir mal ab. Die neuen Ageia Karten mit PCIe Schnittstelle sind ja bald fertig. Und wenn das Marketing dieser Firma etwas aufgepeppt wird dann gehts vielleicht auch bergauf.

Eine bessere Kooperation mit Spieleentwicklern ist einfach notwendig. Man könnte ja auch div. "Zuckerl" anbieten. Die Entwickler müssen davon profitieren, Arbeit erleichtert werden. Die Implementation erleichtert werden!

Von dieser Intel Lösung halte ich derzeit recht wenig. 

De facto: Ageia muss besser und günstiger werden. Aber ganz wichtig ist die verbesserte Zusammenarbeit mit Entwicklern.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*

dann warten wir doch einfach mal die neuen karten ab - und vor allem muss da eine passive/leise kühlung drauf.


----------



## LtSnoopy (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kühler für PhysX Karte?*



Gregor83 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die suckt. Aber ganz gewaltig.
> 
> Irgendwie bringen die einfach nichts zustande.



Die offizielle Ageia-Seite ist sehr dürftig, schau mal hier, sieht etwas besser aus: *Klick*

Achja und der Kühler passt bestens, wie ich auch schon bei Luxx geschrieben hatte 

LG, LtSnoopy


----------

